# Hydraulic oil and filter change



## bsehen2500 (8 mo ago)

I have a 05 or 06 kubota m5700 and need to change the hydraulic oil and filters. Before I do, is there an filter screen I should clean on this model and if so where is it located. Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello bsehen, welcome to the forum.

I don't see a hydraulic suction screen for your tractor on the parts diagram. One filter has a magnet through the center of it. 









Kubota M5700 (2wd / Rops) Parts


Kubota M5700 (2wd / Rops) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------

